# royal mail dickheads



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

well one of the wifes xmas gifts finaly came today after being dispatched on the 10th only to be delivered by my next door neighbour as the good old postman had decided to drop it on the road where it had then been run over and completely crushed. shouldn't really be pissed off with him though after all its a tough job i mean he does have to take letters and sometimes even packages out of the back of a van and carry it all the way to someones front door

now i've got to fill out damage forms get photo's before i then pay to post it all over to them so they can get back to me within 30 days and probably fob me off with some shit, no rush then guys take your time


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I wouldnt expext anything less of them. They are a joke, hence everyone uses couriers now, and some of those new ones seem a compete joke too!


----------



## taylor220 (Jun 2, 2009)

sorry dont agree.

how would you like to have to walk your 10 mile round in this weather!!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Id love it, I love the snow! Not on strike today then? :lol: Sorry couldnt resist


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

well

first of all he drives the route in a van

second a 10 mile walk in this weather would be like a holiday compared to some of the days in my work and he chose the career

suppose you probably think i should thank him for even getting it to the roadside after all it is cold


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

26ash_tt said:


> well one of the wifes xmas gifts finaly came today after being dispatched on the 10th only to be delivered by my next door neighbour as the good old postman had decided to drop it on the road where it had then been run over and completely crushed.


Nil points for the postman who thought the road was a great place to leave a parcel. I must remember to check my road for packages from now on. :? 
-50 points to the cock who ran it over! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

I ordered a bunch of fine foods etc. from Europe years ago. They didn't do tracking on parcels. It was sent out mid November. By Christmas Eve it hadn't turned up, so I had to go out and buy alternative presents locally, which of course were a bit rushed. I got home late on Christmas Eve to find the box on the doorstep, having been languishing in depot somewhere for god-knows-how-long thanks to Customs! At least some spiv hadn't nicked it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

agreed. Royal Mail are turd. I discovered my Forge DV on the front step, where it had been for 2 days in the rain. I use the back door, and they didn't bother to put a note through the door to say where it was.

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

taylor220 said:


> sorry dont agree.
> 
> how would you like to have to walk your 10 mile round in this weather!!


Seconded.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I use the RM for the vast majority of my business parcels, I use 1st class recorded on everything (only 75p extra) and in fairness since I have been running the business I have had no issues with them at all, the packages generally get there next day or 2 days max.

I have heard that sometimes they don't even take some of the parcels out, just sticking a note through the door without knocking so you have to go to the depot - however this is hearsay and my positive comment is personal experience.

Indeed there will be occasions where something mind numbingly stupid occurs, but this is generally down to 1 person rather than an entire company :lol: .

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Happened to me yesterday. Not RM but DX, put a card through door, mum was in and heard went to door, asked where it was and .............

:roll:

Sometimes pays to have an old cotatge where the door make 100db just touching it :lol:

No amused!


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I have heard that sometimes they don't even take some of the parcels out, just sticking a note through the door without knocking so you have to go to the depot - however this is hearsay


no hearsay charlie the postman did this all the time when i lived in downham he was finaly caught out when my wife opened the door to go to work and he was just about to put a sorry you were out card through the door :lol:

that was around summer so it couldn't have been to cold for him mind you someone will probably point out that theres nothing wrong with that as its quite hot sometimes in summer and how would you like to walk 10 miles in a van when its hot :roll:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> Happened to me yesterday. Not RM but DX, put a card through door, mum was in and heard went to door, asked where it was and .............
> 
> :roll:
> 
> ...


you should have reported him for that.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Im a courier and you will be surprised how many excuses you get for people not answering the door. I never use doorbells because 99% of them dont work. I hammer the door so theres no excuse that you couldnt hear me, in fact i normally get the reaction of 'I thought you were the bloody police banging that loud'. It takes 10 seconds for you to open the door and sign for the parcel, or 5 mins for me to wait for you to answer, then write a card out. Fact of the matter is, if you are in, answer the bloody door, or dont get parcels delivered to your home address if you are at work... :wink: 
Rant over......


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I have heard that sometimes they don't even take some of the parcels out, just sticking a note through the door without knocking so you have to go to the depot - however this is hearsay and my positive comment is personal experience.


Well I can tell you that's simple fact. Several times now I have caught the postman sticking a card through my door while I was in. I've chased after him to get my parcel only for him to have to admit he never had it. If they have too many to carry they simply don't bother. I think I have to go and collect about 80% of deliveries from the local office - the other 20% just being items small enough to fit through my letter box. Once I bought something off eBay and didn't know where it was coming from, had to collect it from the depot (of course) and when I got back and had the invoice from the supplier with their address I found I'd travelled further to get to the Royal Mail depot than I would have done to go to the bloody supplier and pick it up myself! I'm sick of it.

There was even a spell of a couple of months when I'd go to get my parcel and it wasn't there. Turned out the lad doing the Parcel Force deliveries was too idle to return the undelivered items daily so instead just collected them all up and brought them back together on a Friday. That meant if he'd tried to deliver a parcel on Monday I'd go and collect it on Wednesday and they'd not have it, because it was till in the back of his van. I'd go again the next Monday and they'd still not be able to find it, because they were looking in the bin for Monday deliveries when he'd just dumped them all together in the Friday bin at the end of the previous week. Some parcels I had to return for three or four times before they eventually found them. I kicked off about it and they replaced the lad on the round.

The main problem of course is that the person who selects the service and pays for it is you, the supplier. You are the customer - not us poor buggers who are messed about constantly, having to put ourselves to endless inconvenience to just get hold of something the Royal Mail have already been paid to bring to our door. Where is our recourse?

I think simply they just don't care about the service they give to the recipient. As long as we get it somehow then you the supplier are happy and will use the service again. We won't stop buying from you because we know it's Royal Mail who are crap, not you - so a rather unsatisfactory situation is perpetuated.

If they really cared they'd take the rather simple step of making their domestic deliveries in the evening, when we are most likely to be home, instead of in normal business hours when we are almost certainly going to be out. It's not difficult, is it?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> 1. There was even a spell of a couple of months when I'd go to get my parcel and it wasn't there. Turned out the lad doing the Parcel Force deliveries was too idle to return the undelivered items daily so instead just collected them all up and brought them back together on a Friday. That meant if he'd tried to deliver a parcel on Monday I'd go and collect it on Wednesday and they'd not have it, because it was till in the back of his van. I'd go again the next Monday and they'd still not be able to find it, because they were looking in the bin for Monday deliveries when he'd just dumped them all together in the Friday bin at the end of the previous week. Some parcels I had to return for three or four times before they eventually found them. I kicked off about it and they replaced the lad on the round.
> 
> 2. If they really cared they'd take the rather simple step of making their domestic deliveries in the evening, when we are most likely to be home, instead of in normal business hours when we are almost certainly going to be out. It's not difficult, is it?


1. Total crap. I work for parcelforce (self employed), and every single parcel that cant be delivered is either taken to a post office, or taken back to the depot the same day. You cannot keep parcels on the van. If i leave the depot with parcels on my van in the evening, thats instant dismissal.

2. Nobody answers their door in the evening - fact. Trust me, ive taken many a parcel back to the depot when its dark, you can see people in/ lights on, but they WILL NOT answer the door.

Like i said, either be in, arrange for someone to be in, or get them delivered to work - Simple.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

TT Boycie said:


> Total crap.


If you want to call me a liar with no evidence to support the accusation then just come straight out with it. What you do in your depot is one thing, but I'm sure you wouldn't be so niaive as to claim the same standards may be applied everywhere.

As I said;

I was in when a card was put through my door so I went out and caught up with the postman and he admitted he didn't have the parcel with him, his excuse being he had too many to carry so had left them all behind and just brought out cards instead. If you have any evidence to dispute this then produce it.

The circumstances regarding the Parcelforce deliveries described are those explained to me by the depot manager after my complaint and his investigation. As you suggested would happen if you'd done such a thing, he was removed from the round - perhaps sacked, I don't know. I'm pretty sure I'd said that.

I don't take too kindly to being called a liar when someone hasn't the first shred of evidence to support it.



TT Boycie said:


> Like i said, either be in, arrange for someone to be in, or get them delivered to work - Simple


Typical attitude. Sure, just take a day off work and sit around all day a prisoner in your own home waiting for someone to turn up with a parcel? For most people a day's work is in excess of £100 or more. Or get one of the servants to stay in for you? Nice to have them - Parcelforce must pay well. And just maybe many of our employers don't particularly want a load of private parcels delivered to the workplace for their employees.

Unlike you I won't dispute your experience of trying to make a late delivery, but I would expect that's as much down to people presuming you're there trying to sell something. It's a rare occurance for someone to make a delivery in the evening after all. If you did it as a matter of routine then people would be more likely to open the door to you.

I seem to remember a couple of years ago a survey was done to find the UK's biggest pet-hate. What came out on top? Yes, you guessed it - home deliveries! What I say only echoes the feelings of very many people in this country, and your idea of customer service is to dismiss it as 'total crap'. Well, speaks volumes, doesn't it?


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

TT Boycie said:


> Like i said, either be in, arrange for someone to be in, or get them delivered to work - Simple


does'nt really work though does it as the majority of the time you dont get an actual delivery date and when you do they dont always come that day, i always try to order things to tie in when my wifes not at work but it rarely works


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm with the original poster on this one!
Royal mail managed to 'lose' a massive parcel I sent before Xmas.
It was the equivalent size of 5 average shoe boxes together and cost £10 to send! (sorry, £10 to lose)

Their 'customer service' has been non existent - they treat you like you are a fool for sending something with them, rather than somebody who pays their fucking wage!

I've worked in some form of transport service sector in one guise or another for over 15 years now and can say that in all my time I have found RM to be the poorest show in town. I know they handle a huge volume of traffic and deliver masses of mail every day but I sadly do not think that another operator given their advantages couldn't do a much better job. There feels like an apethy towards providing a service, unlike with other carriers who see themselves as driven by customers.

It was only because I thought they would be the easiest choice that I used them for this job. I won't be making that mistake again and will laugh when they go bust due to their greediness and ineptitude.
No offence to those who have posted above who state that they work for RM/parcelforce etc and say they do a good job (and I am certain you do), but please note that there are a number of folk posting on here who have had bad experiences with the national carrier and would be happy to support another way.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

taylor220 said:


> sorry dont agree.
> 
> how would you like to have to walk your 10 mile round in this weather!!


ten mile round my arse :?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you care to dismiss every other option, then don't order anything online. I cover an average of 140 miles a day, doing between 80-100 deliveries. I start work at 6am, finish no earlier than 6pm, never have time for a break. You simply cant please everybody, in fact in your case, you would be impossible to please. :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

all i can say I have been waiting from 11/21/09 for a package sent out royal mail and I still have not gotten it

it was for my wedding anni. yesterday 01/09......... I thought I ordered it in enough time never again......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

beeyondGTR said:


> it was for my wedding anni. yesterday 01/09......... I thought I ordered it in enough time never again......


Don't worry September is ages away :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TT Boycie,
Is it not illegal to be driving for twelve hours without a break, perhaps his was the same and was too tired
to deliver due to the fact he was at work for a change, I like my postman he delivers lots of lttle red elastic bands
to my house not around the letters but on the fucking drive where I have to go around picking them up, my fault
obviously for working hard and being able to afford a drive


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Rob I believe this is only the case if your van has a tacho, if it does then your buggered, have to take breaks.
4 and 1/2 of accumulative driving then you must have 45 min break. Also before 6 hours of working is up you must also have taken 30 min break. If there is no tacho then vosa have no was of proving what hours your doing.

I know this because my van in work has a tacho and i'm currently on a second written warning for not taking breaks 

Your stuck between a rock and a hard place sometimes, I deliver and collect from banks so I always like to try and make it on time, this means not taking breaks on occasions then you get screwed when tms send through a 10 point tacho infringement, which is a law breaker.
Does mu head in.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

TT Boycie said:


> You simply cant please everybody, in fact in your case, you would be impossible to please. :wink:


No quite the contrary - I'd be *very* easily pleased. I'd be pleased if, when your organisation were paid to deliver a package to my door, you'd actually deliver the package instead of just sticking a card through my letter box and obliging me to come and do part of your job for you.

Now, expecting you to actually provide the service you are paid to perform I wouldn't have thought was over demanding, but clearly you and your employers have different ideas. No need to tell me about the hours you work - my criticism isn't particularly about individuals - it's about the working practices and business model you work to which blatantly fails to satisfy the end users of your service.

You talk about options. Well, you get away with it for the time being because so few internet sellers actually provide the buyer with a choice of who does the delivery, but that's just around the corner - and when it does come those organisations who clearly couldn't give a toss about how they perform their service are going to find themselves struggling. When I get the choice I'll be selecting a delivery company who make the effort of letting me nominate a delivery slot that suits me, instead of one that comes only to their convenience and then requires me to trudge down to my local post office for each and every single parcel, making me stand in a queue for twice as long as I really need to because the cashiers insist on wasting everybody's time by trying to sell us credit cards, home insurance, phone top-ups or any other bloody rubbish that none of us want! In short, whenever I get the choice, unless your bosses really smarten up their ideas then I certainly won't be choosing Royal Mail. I'm certain I wouldn't be on my own either.

If I valued my job I wouldn't be so dismissive of my customers' views on the service I delivered.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> If I valued my job I wouldn't be so dismissive of my customers' views on the service I delivered.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



> I like my postman he delivers lots of lttle red elastic bands
> to my house not around the letters but on the fucking drive where I have to go around picking them up, my fault
> obviously for working hard and being able to afford a drive


Yep, they do that round our way too, how kind to thinkof us!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

royal mail,the only bunch of dumb fucks that would vote for a strike for the busyiest time of the year and lose so much trade that it will affect there own jobs in the future mmmmmm clever


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mde-tt said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > If I valued my job I wouldn't be so dismissive of my customers' views on the service I delivered.
> ...


You've changed jobs recently then :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

robokn said:


> TT Boycie,
> Is it not illegal to be driving for twelve hours without a break, perhaps his was the same and was too tired
> to deliver due to the fact he was at work for a change, I like my postman he delivers lots of lttle red elastic bands
> to my house not around the letters but on the fucking drive where I have to go around picking them up, my fault
> obviously for working hard and being able to afford a drive


 I agree, what is is it with postpersons (can't say postman anymore, don't want to be accused of being sexist) dropping those red elastic bands everywhere?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You can use postman as an indefinite term. It's simply a matter of correct English. Like "his". People who feel the need to put "/her" on the end or say "he/she" instead of just "he" may have a warm fuzzy glow and how they're avoiding offending anyone, but correct English is to just use "he" for the indefinite pronoun. "She" is the pronoun of personification, yet none of the guardians of PC sensitivities seem to require that boats, cars, and so on be referred to as "she/he".

Postpersons just sounds ridiculous! :lol:


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

wul said:


> royal mail,the only bunch of dumb fucks that would vote for a strike for the busyiest time of the year and lose so much trade that it will affect there own jobs in the future mmmmmm clever


don't you just love the Royal Fail !!

cant wait until they go out of business (39p for a bloody stamp, that may, or may NOT get there !!)

BUT, the posties will only end up working for the couriers, as they have Extensive experience of losing...ahem... delivering phantom mail.

Yes, my postie sometimes forgets to deliver my parcels... he has loads of the F**king "missed you" cards though !!!

Get another job if the walk pains you all so much


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> TT Boycie said:
> 
> 
> > You simply cant please everybody, in fact in your case, you would be impossible to please. :wink:
> ...


Whatever courier/carrier is used they all have the same policy. Tnt, dhl, dpd, citylink, royalmail, parcelforce etc will bang on your door, if you are not in they will leave it with a neighbour, local post office or return it to the depot. You suggest working evenings, so im already doing a 12hr shift, so would you be happy for me to bang on your door at 2am? I think not.
Taking items to the local post office is beneficiary to you, as you dont have to drive x amount of miles to the depot.
I do value my job, but having to deal with selfish narrow minded people irritates me somewhat.....


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> You can use postman as an indefinite term. It's simply a matter of correct English. Like "his". People who feel the need to put "/her" on the end or say "he/she" instead of just "he" may have a warm fuzzy glow and how they're avoiding offending anyone, but correct English is to just use "he" for the indefinite pronoun. "She" is the pronoun of personification, yet none of the guardians of PC sensitivities seem to require that boats, cars, and so on be referred to as "she/he".
> 
> Postpersons just sounds ridiculous! :lol:


 What are you on about :? , i was asking why do they drop those red elastic bands?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

TT Boycie said:


> I do value my job, but having to deal with selfish narrow minded people irritates me somewhat.....


You really aren't getting it, are you? So we are being selfish and narrow minded simply for expecting you to complete the task you've been paid to do? So if I got a taxi from town after a night out and the driver insisted on charging me the full fare but dropped me off a mile from home and made me walk the rest of the way I'd be 'selfish and narrow minded' to complain? If I took my car for new tyres and they put them on the wheels but left my car on bricks outside to re-fit my own wheels I'd be 'selfish and narrow minded' to complain about that?

There's nothing 'selfish and narrow minded' about simply asking you to do the bloody service you're paid to do - which is to deliver my parcels to me, not to simply leave me a note inviting me to come and get them from you. Ah sod it! Tell you what, why don't the people selling stuff cut you out of the loop altogether and just charge me for the privilage of driving to their warehouse and collecting the bloody stuff myself!

And no, not everybody has the same policies. There is a courier company that delivers stuff for my wife on a regular basis. You know what, they do their deliveries in the evening, have always been able to make their delivery and never once have we had to go and collect anything from them. So, it can be done - if you can be arsed.

I'm not disputing that you work hard, what I'm suggesting is that you don't work smart. That's not your personal fault - you just do what your employers ask of you. I don't know what you do with your 12 hour shift but I'm damn sure no-one from Parcel Force has ever delivered to me after 5.00pm and the endless cards I get put through my door make it very clear I can only opt for re-delivery during normal office hours, which really isn't much use when your limited delivery times were the very reason you couldn't deliver the parcel in the first place! It's not about how hard you work if you're working bloody hard doing the wrong thing.

There has to be a better way of delivering your service because at the moment your current level of service is, as far as the end user is concerned, very poor. All I am suggesting is instead of only trying to make deliveries during office hours when people are most likely to be out you should consider doing deliveries in the evenings when people are most likely to be in. At the very least, where you have failed to make your delivery during the day then instead of only providing the option to re-deliver in exactly the same time-frame that you've already failed with once you could simply offer re-deliveries in the evening. It's surely not asking too much, is it? However, I suspect you'd rather not do that because that would cost money, whereas obliging us to come and get our parcels from you costs you nothing. Cheers!


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

i dont think he'll ever get it to be honest it'll still be the selfish customers fault for not being in for a next day delivery that turns up 3 days late


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

[/quote]You really aren't getting it, are you? [/quote]

Yes, as a matter of fact i am. So what would you like me to do when you are not in, sit on your doorstep and wait for you to come home? :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I hear both sides of this discussion.

I too order items for delivery and i can honestly say, I have rarely been in when they have been delivered (or not as the case may be).

I can also say i have NEVER been bothered by the fact that i have to go to the P.O. to collect it.

Is it really realistic to expect a delivery time? Logistically, how would that work?

It's dead easy to slate people on here isnt it? I am sure that we all, irrespective of our job role, do the best we can given the current situation.

Maybe if we are that unhappy with the delivery service we could just go to the shop, buy it and take it home?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> I hear both sides of this discussion.
> 
> I too order items for delivery and i can honestly say, I have rarely been in when they have been delivered (or not as the case may be).
> 
> ...


 [smiley=cheers.gif] Thankyou, at last some sense.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

TT Boycie said:


> So what would you like me to do when you are not in, sit on your doorstep and wait for you to come home? :roll:


No - I've already told you what I'd like you to do. Having tried to deliver it to me between 9.00am and 5.00pm on a weekday and finding that nobody is home then perhaps offer something other than just delivering it again between the same times on another weekday! You know, when you find option (a) doesn't work instead of repeatedly doing option (a) over and over then perhaps it's a good idea to have an option (b)? So, how about offering an evening delivery as an option where a daytime delivery has failed?

Surely that isn't so hard to do?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about if the trains only ran between 0900 and 1700 would that be acceptable ? A simple shift pattern wouldn't be too hard to come up with earlies and lates with the later deliveries finishing around 2000 ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TT Boycie said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > I hear both sides of this discussion.
> ...


I work and cant be at home for hours on end waiting for something to possibly arrive and with today's internet shopping alot more things are available and thus need to be delivered, Yesterday I watched a courier for NEXT throw a parcel over my next door neighbours fence, how impressed would I be.

I have also seen my signature forged when I had apparently signed for something, I argued it was not my signature and was told
can you prove it, my reply I was in Germany at the time.

My main gripe is as has been said they supposadly attempt to deliver within the working day, most people work, funny thing that.

I always open my door at night but then again I am only human and inquisitive by nature and would want to see who is hammering on my door in the evening


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't know if this was aimed at me:



robokn said:


> I take it your at home for these deliveries then, I work and cant be at home for hours on end waiting for something to possibly
> arrive


But if it was then, nope, as i said, i am rarely in.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

OK, so here is an update to my tale of woe.

I sent a form (P58) to Royal mail customer services, due to my lost parcel.
I contacted them today only to be told, 
wait for it

They've lost the letter with the form!

You couldn't make it up...................

:x

So there goes my original paperwork that you have to send with the form.
Luckily I am sensible enough to have kept a copy, anticipating a cock up.


----------

